# My Oil Pan rusted out !



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

'99 GMC 5.7...anybody else have this happen ? This is a vehicle that never leaked a drop before:realmad:. I don't really want to pay $200 plus install. Who's got a quick cheap fix ?


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

If it's rusted away, it's over replace/repair ...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Plus install? It's a gasket and some bolts. http://www.ehow.com/how_6339710_remove-gm-5_7l-oil-pan.html

If I were you I would look for an aftermarket pan. Here are some for less than $60. http://www.buycheapr.com/us/result.jsp?q=1999+GMC+oil+pan&qs=ti&ga=us4&ts=go.

I just saved you at least $120, by using Google, and about 2 minutes of my time.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Labor is always more then parts...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Not true.........


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Paid install because I don't like laying under vehicles anymore, and because the 4wd has a part under the pan to keep it from falling off nicely. And wouldn't you know it-Rock Auto has pans ranging from $50 to $150. Wonder if there's a difference ?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

TOOMUCHWALKING;1268972 said:


> Paid install because I don't like laying under vehicles anymore, and because the 4wd has a part under the pan to keep it from falling off nicely. And wouldn't you know it-Rock Auto has pans ranging from $50 to $150. Wonder if there's a difference ?


Yes I am sure there is a difference. Some are probably made of aluminum. Some probably also have cooling vanes and spots to thread in an oil temp sensor. Probably different capacities too. The bigger pan will hold more oil and keep it cooler a bit longer.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

JDiepstra;1268971 said:


> Not true.........


Then why it cost $1000-1500 to replace oil pan on Ford diesel?

On my F250 with 351W there NO WAY to remove oil pan without unbolt engine mount, unhook oil pump, and intake manifold off. Take us 2 days of deal with rusty bolts.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Milwaukee;1268975 said:


> Then why it cost $1000-1500 to replace oil pan on Ford diesel?
> 
> On my F250 with 351W there NO WAY to remove oil pan without unbolt engine mount, unhook oil pump, and intake manifold off. Take us 2 days of deal with rusty bolts.


The statement was "labor is always more than parts". That's not remotely true.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Milwaukee;1268975 said:


> Then why it cost $1000-1500 to replace oil pan on Ford diesel?
> 
> On my F250 with 351W there NO WAY to remove oil pan without unbolt engine mount, unhook oil pump, and intake manifold off. Take us 2 days of deal with rusty bolts.


You have to remove the engine to replace the pan on a 7.3l. 1500 would be cheap. Either way totally different than a chevy pickup

6.0l's are easy, 2 shroud bolts, motor mounts, then jack her up.

Why take of intake? The intake shouldn't cause you any trouble at all.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

wewille;1269003 said:


> You have to remove the engine to replace the pan on a 7.3l. 1500 would be cheap. Either way totally different than a chevy pickup
> 
> 6.0l's are easy, 2 shroud bolts, motor mounts, then jack her up.
> 
> Why take of intake? The intake shouldn't cause you any trouble at all.


Intake manifold on 351W hit firewall and we couldn't pull more to remove oil pan.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Milwaukee;1269013 said:


> Intake manifold on 351W hit firewall and we couldn't pull more to remove oil pan.


Really, I guess Ive just been lucky. Ive been able to get them just high enough to get the pans out.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

TOOMUCHWALKING;1268952 said:


> '99 GMC 5.7...anybody else have this happen ? This is a vehicle that never leaked a drop before:realmad:. I don't really want to pay $200 plus install. Who's got a quick cheap fix ?


If it's just a pin hole sometimes a zip screw and some RTV will patch it temporarily, otherwise it's time for a new pan. A decent new pan is going to run you at least $80, and the nice one piece Fel Pro gasket is $30 ish.

You can do it without removing the front pipe or front axle. If you pop loose the trans inspection cover (hopefully you have an auto trans), disconnect the front driveshaft and take two of the four bolts that hold the front axle in, you can rotate the axle downwards enough to be able to slip the old pan out. You may have to rotate the crankshaft if the front counterweight is in the way.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

JDiepstra;1268971 said:


> Not true.........


It is on my truck..


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

try to find an original gm pan - even if it is used. this isn't a job you want to do again in a couple of years. if you use some cheap $50 chinesse stamped pan made with thin taiwanese metal you'll be going through this again.

a quality aftermarket pan or an oem pan is the way to go.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW, there are lots of vehicles that require some major labor to replace the oil pan -my Cummins is one also- the engine has to be pulled 3/4 out or the transmission must be removed to get the pan out - had it done last winter when I got a pin hole- and it was in just the right spot that nothing would seal it - I tried silicone type sealant,, epoxy, JB weld... I would recommend against a screw to plug the hole- you never know how close the crank runs to a giver portion of the pan and the screw may be too close resulting in making a small hole a bigger hole.

Got the best price on a new pan from Cummins. Labor is usually the most expensive part of a job, not always, but usually. I would look for a US made pan, but if you can get new, go for it over a used one. Clean, prep and paint it before installing too- epoxy paint and you'll have even more protection for going forward. Plus, remember to wash down the engine and pan regularly to get the salt off (or let her leak a little oil...


----------

